# Combo Deer Tag Question, Please Confirm



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

This is my first year hunting Public land in Michigan and been getting different answers from people I know, so can someone please tell me which is correct. Im planning on purchasing a combo deer tag, and already been drawn for a public anterless tag for my DMU. By one person, Ive been told on when hunting with a BOW on PUBLIC land with a combo tag you can harvest a doe and tag it with a combo tag, and that you can then use the Antlerless tag during firearm or muzzelloader season. Another person told me that on Public land using a Bow or firearm, you can only harvest and tag a buck with a combo tag, and if you harvest a doe you must use your public antlerless tag. I hope this doesnt sound confusing, I just dont want to something dumb when I cant get a straight answer. Everyone on here can normally steer you in the right direction. If it matters Ill be hunting in SE MI


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Your first combo tag is good for either sex using a bow. The second tag is good for a buck, 4 points on one side or more, using bow or gun. Anterless tag is good for any season in the DMU registered. This applies to public and private.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Both of the Combination Tags can be used for an antlerless deer during archery season.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

It really has nothing to do with the first of second tag. Unless that statement is the order in wich they are printed and you're seeing one as the "first tag".
One clearly states on it "restricted". That tag is used for a 4 point or better on one side. If you have you're licence already the use for each is printed on it. I do hear some people say that your first deer has to be the restricted one and others will say your first has to be with your unrestricted tag. The fact is neither has to be first, as long as you use the proper tag.
Good luck filling both tags.

Ed


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

With the combo tag either tag can be used for taking a doe during archery season and then a buck. If you take a doe during archery and want to use one of your combo tags use the one that says restricted then you can shoot a buck of any size with the other tag. The restricted one is only restricted because its only good for a doe or a buck with 4pts or more on one side.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

can use all three tags on does in archery if you like. But only the pvt antlerless in firearms for a doe. neither combo tag is good for a doe in firearm.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow, it's amazing that there are still so many misconceptions about the combo license after all these years.

During archery season: You may use either or the kill tags of the combo license to harvest antlerless deer. No requirement that you use one or the other.

During Firearms season: Regardless of whether you are using a bow or a firearms, you can use the unrestricted combo tag on any antlered buck that has one antler 3" or greater. The restricted tag can only be used on a buck with at least 4 points (1" or longer) on one side of it''s antlers. When hunting with a bow during firearms season you may not use either of the combo tags to harvest an antlerless deer* ( See BB rule below). The combo tags can be used on bucks in no particular order, you don't have to use the unrestricted tag first.

Antlerless licenses can be used to harvest antlerless deer only in the specific DMU that they are issued for. If you have a public land tag, it can only be used on public land. If you have a private land tag it can only be used on private. 

*BB rule- If you are hunting with either a firearm or a bow during the firearms deer season, If you possess both an unused antlerless tag and an unused combo tag, you may tag an antlerless male deer (BB) with either of the combo tag's, without having to use the valid antlerless tag, as long as you are hunting within the same DMU the antlerless tag was issued for and are on property appropriate for the type of antlerless tag (either private or public depending on which type of antlerless tag you possess.)


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

Does that apply when hunting on Public lands also, is what Im trying to figure out. A friend said I can only take a buck on state land with a combo, no matter bow or gun and then must use the public anterless in any season. This is only my 2nd time hunting michigan, ive always hunted private land, but being at school my only option is public land.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Ah, the glorious combo tag. :lol:
Year after year, just endless confusion from hunters and license agents alike. We need to keep it simple. 
Offer one either sex archery tag for archery season statewide and offer one firearms tag that is good for either sex in the SLP and bucks only in the NLP and UP.
Then let antlerless only quota's increase and let those take care of the rest of the antlerless harvest.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

tibs36 said:


> Does that apply when hunting on Public lands also, is what Im trying to figure out. A friend said I can only take a buck on state land with a combo, no matter bow or gun and then must use the public anterless in any season. This is only my 2nd time hunting michigan, ive always hunted private land, but being at school my only option is public land.


In answer to your question, it matters not whether you are on public or private land with the combo license. Any sex during archery season for either tag. Bucks only during firearm season regardless of weapon used.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

_Munsterlndr_'s answer is the most accurate and complete. Many of those before his were flat WRONG. I don't get why there is so much confusion - the licenses say right on them what they are good for (with the exception of the BB rule, which I would guess almost no one uses).

Your options under the combo tags are unaffected by public or private land. Don't let anyone tell you differently.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

unclecbass said:


> can use all three tags on does in archery if you like. But only the pvt antlerless in firearms for a doe. neither combo tag is good for a doe in firearm.


 
Not wrong, and pretty damn simple answer to the question presented.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

unclecbass said:


> Not wrong, and pretty damn simple answer to the question presented.


Agreed.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

unclecbass said:


> Not wrong, and pretty damn simple answer to the question presented.


Not wrong, just incomplete. You can use all three tags on antlerless deer, not just does, during archery season. You can use both private and public land antlerless permits on antlerless deer during firearms season. You can use either combo tag on male antlerless deer during firearms season, as long as you have an unused antlerless tag appropriate for the DMU and type of property that you are hunting on.


----------

